# WTT for .28 Nosler or 6.5 Creedmore



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

I am looking for .28 Nosler or 6.5 Creedmore i can trade a brand new HOYT power max bow on for partial trade plus i can add cash. I have a brand new in the box black power max and a new True glow 5 pin and quiver as it was an insurance replacement package for mine that was stolen. 

Do not need scope , can send pics of bow if need be


----------

